# Jamaal Tinsley



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=4654711

They are in negotiations


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Good. Sign the damn guy. Poor Tin Man, he deserves a spot somewhere. Hes a very solid point guard and one of the more creative passers in the league. Hes just a bit of a problem child is all.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Does anyone know if he is even in basketball shape?


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He's in very good shape. He's lost weight from his last season in Indiana.

That said, he hasn't actually played in a year-plus, so it might take a short time to get his conditioning up.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

I hope for the sake of the Grizzly bench that he's been working on his shot with all this time off.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

VCHighFly said:


> I hope for the sake of the Grizzly bench that he's been working on his shot with all this time off.


His shot won't change. He's a streaky shooter. Sometimes he's hitting everything, sometimes he can't hit the broad side of a barn. That's just who he is.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

An in shape Jamaal Tinsley will definitely provide some stability and consistency to the Grizz second unit. This is a good signing.


----------



## Knick Killer (Jul 16, 2006)

Interesting signing...we'll see how this one turns out.


----------



## VCHighFly (May 7, 2004)

Knick_Killer31 said:


> Interesting signing...we'll see how this one turns out.


No matter what its a low rick signing. If it fails miserably, it doesnt hurt the team in the future. If it works, then its great. This is the type of signing rebuilding teams need to make instead of signing role players like Beno Udrih and Francisco Garcia to long contracts like the Kings have done.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Can't really argue with a one-year deal at the vet's minimum. Fairly funny, however, that the Grizz replace Iverson with Tinsley. He should be worth the money but they don't seem too concerned with character for a team with young players.


----------

